# Searching for bottles:  LINEVILLE, ALA.



## Jody35150 (Apr 12, 2011)

Like many small towns in the early 1900s,  Lineville, Alabama, had a variety of soda bottlers, and, as usual, these bottles are now difficult to find.

 I am searching for anything related to bottling during that period in Lineville, especially the bottles, both ACL & embossed.

 Some of the sodas from the area include:  Lineville Bottling Works (later named L. Bottling Co.), Cola-Nip, Chero-Cola, D.D. Michell (pictured), two different art-deco bottles with bottom embossing, Taylor Beverages,  Double Line & Double Cola, and Lime Cola.

 Thanks for any help you might provide.


----------



## mbrown1995 (Jul 17, 2016)

Still interested? I've got a Lineville Bottling Co 7oz Embossed Bottle if you are interested. Just let me know and Ill post some pics tomorrow if you are. Thanks!


----------



## alabamacollector (Aug 6, 2016)

Hey, I collect Alabama bottles as well and would definitely be interested in this bottle. I PMed you about this bottle if you would rather PM me about it. Let me know about it and thank you very much!


----------

